# First Full Frame - 5D Mark III.



## Ccolli6151 (Nov 18, 2012)

I just upgraded from a 7D to the new 5D Mark III. I'm wanting to really use it to it's fullest. It's just a lot of camera.

Is there anything I should know after making the switch? New things I should possibly try?


----------



## thetrue (Nov 18, 2012)

I say you should try taking pictures and see what the differences are. A boatload of data sheets and comparisons will do nothing if you don't know how it effects you directly.


----------



## Ccolli6151 (Nov 18, 2012)

I've started to use it some. And, so far there aren't any MAJOR differences. That mainly being because of my use in the studio. But, I'm thinking it will really start to shine when I begin doing more low-light photography.


----------



## JSER (Nov 18, 2012)

Why did you upgrade what was the reason, ff and crop sensors are totally different, ff is pointless for my shooting


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 18, 2012)

JSER said:


> Why did you upgrade what was the reason, ff and crop sensors are totally different, ff is pointless for my shooting



I don't understand how full frame is "pointless" for any kind of shooting. It seems like for most instances, FF outperforms crop frame cameras.


----------



## Ccolli6151 (Nov 18, 2012)

I upgraded because of the wide variety of shooting that I do, as well as, the low-light photography that I do as well. I also wanted a much nice tonal range from my camera. I didn't really upgrade for one specific reason. I just wanted more from my camera and I feel that there isn't anything a full frame dslr can't do that a cropped sensor could.


----------



## JSER (Nov 19, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> JSER said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you upgrade what was the reason, ff and crop sensors are totally different, ff is pointless for my shooting
> ...



Because like the many who chose crop sensors I gain from the extra reach in sports that the 1.6 factor adds to my lens.

I do it for a living so I chose my gear according to my needs.


----------



## JSER (Nov 19, 2012)

Ccolli6151 said:


> I upgraded because of the wide variety of shooting that I do, as well as, the low-light photography that I do as well. I also wanted a much nice tonal range from my camera. I didn't really upgrade for one specific reason. I just wanted more from my camera and I feel that there isn't anything a full frame dslr can't do that a cropped sensor could.



Good enough reason, its nice to know why people do what they do.

If I were mainly a wedding photographer I would use FF, but I am mainly sport and prefer the crop sensor for the added reach without needing a converter.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 19, 2012)

JSER said:


> Because like the many who chose crop sensors I gain from the extra reach in sports that the 1.6 factor adds to my lens.
> 
> I do it for a living so I chose my gear according to my needs.


You do realize that you don't actually gain "reach" from a crop sensor, it's the same focal length be it on a FF or a 1.6...you only limit the amount of the total scene you're able to capture...


----------



## JSER (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes I know but I am from the old school and have been into photography for 40 plus years so you are trying to teach your grandfa=ther to suck eggs, dont bother.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 19, 2012)

Who is telling anyone to suck anything? I'm pretty sure that 40 years of photography (which until right now I was not aware of) has nothing to do with crop factors, and I was just trying to help keep the information correct, as opposed to letting anyone believe that you get "extra reach" with a 1.6x sensor from a seemingly misinformed source. 

Sorry to have hurt your feelers.


----------



## molested_cow (Nov 19, 2012)

and DSLR has only been around for like 15 years?

For an old school guy, I'd think you'd stick to FF all the way. I picked up my D700 last April because I've been shooting 35mm for the past 10 years and didn't want to lose the "feel". Talk about a stubborn "old schooler".

Also, you sound just like the guy who told me that his D800 is so good that he just leaves it at ISO6400 all the time. He also has 40+ years of professional experience, a well published and award winning photographer. Still, I didn't want to continue the conversation I was having with him.


----------



## Professional (Nov 19, 2012)

Today i am testing my new FF camera in the sports, i bought it mainly for sports, will see if it will turn as a main body against 1D3 or it will be a backup to one-D-mark-three.


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 19, 2012)

molested_cow said:


> and DSLR has only been around for like 15 years?
> 
> For an old school guy, I'd think you'd stick to FF all the way. I picked up my D700 last April because I've been shooting 35mm for the past 10 years and didn't want to lose the "feel". Talk about a stubborn "old schooler".
> 
> Also, you sound just like the guy who told me that his D800 is so good that he just leaves it at ISO6400 all the time. He also has 40+ years of professional experience, a well published and award winning photographer. Still, I didn't want to continue the conversation I was having with him.



this gives me hope bhaha


----------



## TCampbell (Nov 19, 2012)

The obvious difference is that you have a wider angle of view with every lens.  The less-obvious difference is what you can do with a wider angle of view.

Technically the DoF of a lens at a given focused distance and f-stop is what it is and the crop-factor of the camera doesn't matter.  But since you have a wider angle of view, you can use a longer lenses and be closer to your subject than you could with your 7D to get the same framing.  That difference will contribute to DoF compression and increase the intensity of out-of-focus areas / bokeh.

If you're doing weddings and you want to dampen the sound of the mirror-slap when you shoot, you can switch the drive mode the "S" (silent) version of the modes (in the same menu where you'd switch from one-shot, to continuous, etc. you'll find the same modes with "S" next to them.)  It slows down how quickly it slaps the mirror up and down.


----------



## sovietdoc (Nov 19, 2012)

If you don't know that you need full frame, you obviously don't need it.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 19, 2012)

I would bust out the good ole' manual and read it all the way through. Works for me.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 19, 2012)

Ccolli6151 said:


> I didn't really upgrade for one specific reason. I just wanted more from my camera and I feel that there isn't anything a full frame dslr can't do that a cropped sensor could.




First World problems.


----------



## Ccolli6151 (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm not an idiot. I have been doing photography for several years. And, have run a very successful studio.

 I know the differences between FF and cropped. I have done plenty of research into the 5D Mark III. Thus why haven't gotten one until now. But, it's all about feel. You can look at the specs, watch all the reviews, but that doesn't actually add up to the actual use of one. I was simply looking for some feedback from those who have one.

This also isn't a matter of being a "First World Problem" either. I make a good living. I like the best and it reflects in my work. It's my money, not yours.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm glad you've ran a succesful business. 

From what you've written in this thread, you aren't coming off like you have a firm grasp on what the 5d Mark III offers. It appears you bought it because it's "the best" and for that reason alone. Usually people have more reason than that. But to each their own!


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 19, 2012)

technically speaking, for Canon, wouldn't "the best" be the 1Dx? the 5DIII might be a close second.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 19, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> technically speaking, for Canon, wouldn't "the best" be the 1Dx? the 5DIII might be a close second.



yes


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 19, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> I'm glad you've ran a succesful business.
> 
> From what you've written in this thread, you aren't coming off like you have a firm grasp on what the 5d Mark III offers. It appears you bought it because it's "the best" and for that reason alone.* Usually people have more reason than that.* But to each their own!



I didn't.
I just wanted it.
I had to have it.
So I got it.
I love it.


----------



## Ccolli6151 (Nov 19, 2012)

I originally was going to buy the Mark II before I ever bought my 7D. But, the 7D was brand new and was supposed to be implementing a lot of the new features they were going to put into the Mark III. So, that's really why I went with a cropped sensor camera in the first place. 

Also, I looked into getting the 1DX. And, I plan on having it one day. I thought I would start with the Mark III first. Photography isn't my primary source of income. So, I don't need to be hasty on going all out.


----------



## panblue (Nov 19, 2012)

Check out the shallower DOF for a start.


Ccolli6151 said:


> I just upgraded from a 7D to the new 5D Mark III. I'm wanting to really use it to it's fullest. It's just a lot of camera.
> 
> Is there anything I should know after making the switch? New things I should possibly try?


----------



## panblue (Nov 19, 2012)

Probably


pixmedic said:


> JSER said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like for most instances, FF outperforms crop frame cameras.


----------



## panblue (Nov 19, 2012)

thetrue said:


> You do realize that you don't actually gain "reach" from a crop sensor, it's the same focal length be it on a FF or a 1.6...you only limit the amount of the total scene you're able to capture...



Well do YOU realise, in practical terms, that is dependent on the pixel count of a FF capture, 
as well as the resolving power of the lens ? Put the same lens on a FF and crop body with 
roughly the same pixel-count; crop your FF image to match the FOV and compare the two.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 19, 2012)

I have no FF camera, and I'm much too lazy for all that 

i assume what you're saying is that the FF camera would have a better useable image cropped to the 1.6 sensor size?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 19, 2012)

panblue said:


> Probably
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> ...



.


----------



## Professional (Nov 20, 2012)

ok, good luck with your 5D markIII, post photos from it here and then we can discuses more about the camera according to your pics out of it.


----------

